# Leaking brake proportioning valve.



## philip77o (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, I have a mkII jetta with a leaking brake proportioning valve, is there anyway to remove/bypass this valve ? The car is my winter beater so I dont see myself replacing a $100 part on a $500 car.

thank you !


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Leaking brake proportioning valve. (philip77o)*

Salvage yard.
The local PickAPart charges me $12 for a proportioning valve.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Leaking brake proportioning valve. (germancarnut51)*

proportioning valve...basically proportions brake fluid between front and rear. ever hear the term "front brakes do 80 percent of the work and rear brakes do 20 percent of the work?"
well if you havent then that is what a prportioning valve is..it proportions brake fluid between front and rear to get that 80/20 or 70/30 brake distribution.
you can bypass it if you like but keep in mind your braking system will now be 50/50 bias between front and rear.
if this is a winter car then 50 percent braking power will cause the rear tires to lock up since you are basically applying way more pressure then they are designed to apply. 
i dont know about you but icey roads with rear brakes constantly locking with small amounts of brake pressure doesnt sound fun in a car with such a small wheel base.


----------



## philip77o (Oct 28, 2009)

If I unbolt the connection between the suspension and the valve and cover the leak with some epoxy, would it be okay ?


----------



## philip77o (Oct 28, 2009)

The situation become worst, I fill up my brake fluid this morning because it was empty, I get back home and everything worked properly, I return into the car 2-3 hours after and now there still fluid in the system but the pedal is very firm but it goes on the floor and the car doesnt brake at all...


----------



## pnw_dubz (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (philip77o)*

If the brake fluid reservoir was empty, then there was air in the brake hoses. After filling the fluid, did you bleed the brakes? If not, there is still air in there.
Get the proper part to fix the leak from a junkyard as advised. Then properly bleed the whole system.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Brake_Valve/ES8948/
I don't recommend this, but you could try to get a generic proportioning valve from a Japanese car which happens to use the same brake hardline fittings as your car instead of the expensive VW design. You'll just loose the axle height/load sensing feature. Just make sure the donor valve is from a car that comes with the same style brakes as yours i.e. disc front+drum rear. The bias won't be exact, but it'll be better than nothing. You'll have to bend the existing fittings to fit the new prop valve of course which might be more trouble than its worth.


_Modified by pnw_dubz at 2:21 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## townD (Jan 29, 2009)

check out mjm autohaus good price


----------

